# dumpster diving legalities



## rasanders22 (Feb 24, 2011)

I know for some of the smaller recyclers here, thaqt raiding dumpsters can be a source of scrap. I know I have pulled out a few crts and a desktop out of a community dumpster in my neighborhood. I have heard that taking someones trash before it has been [email protected] up can/is considered theft, as trash is still considered someone property until the trashmen pick it up. Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## seawolf (Feb 24, 2011)

If you look at it that way it is still stealing but from the Trash Company once it goes into the Dumpster. Or from the company that owns the dump once the truck / Dumpster is emptied. The main reason Dumpster diving is frowned upon is the liability aspect. IE: If you get hurt then a lawsuit may follow. The only way not to be stealing is to have the company / people give it directly to you.
I have a route I run every few days and take the items I want to keep them out of the landfills. I have been caught a few time and if I am asked / told to stay out I do not return to that Dumpster. I never work the route alone and we each have a cell phone in case of any problems. Think safety.
Mark


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 17, 2011)

I work for a trash & recycling company .. seawolf is correct about the liability issue;; I drive an front load truck,, the one with the two big forks in front ...,,. We can't count the times that a person has been in the dumpster when we get ready to dump it and only 10-15 seconds to DEATH. The worst are the ones that are 7ft tall... 

You may also be charged with trespassing on private property.. at the same time with theft if the container is setting on there property...

Yes I dumpster dive myself;;;not somuch now asin the past ,, I now have only two places I go every day and get all the scrap I can handle... 

As I was told by my main coutomer;;;

If you want to come back; Don't make a mess.
and if you make a mess don't come back...



paul


----------



## element47 (Apr 17, 2011)

Of course, laws are going to be different in different states. My understanding is that on the contrary, a general purpose dumpster is something you should *not* have a problem with (other than the liability thing) but many cities which supply specially-designated recycling containers have laws against and penalties for raiding same by private parties. Their justification, of course, is that they passed a bond issue to pay for the 125,000 plastic bins and the 37 special pickup vehicles and thus whatever is in those bins becomes city/county property because theft from same impinges upon their taxing authority. Meanwhile, the majority of those truck stops (to pick up the bins) get 3 glass jars and a coke can or two which do not in any way pay for the gas used to drive the big truck from one address to another.


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 18, 2011)

i have bins at garages. one of my costurmers got a guy on tape. he got 90 days in jail. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joeforbes (Apr 26, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> i have bins at garages. one of my costurmers got a guy on tape. he got 90 days in jail. :mrgreen:



I wouldn't think someone being imprisoned for 90 days of their life for taking GARBAGE of all things should make someone happy. 


...

Just saying, it's garbage.


----------



## dtectr (Apr 26, 2011)

The honest truth is - THEY don't want it, but they don't want YOU to have it, either!

I can't tell you how many "geniuses" I used to get scrap from, that decided that if it has some value in it, they didn't want to let me or anyone else have it. they still throw it away, though & it ends up in landfill.

Plain & simple - its greed.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 27, 2011)

These are the same kinds of people that wouldn't lend a hand when you needed one. It's as if they lose something if you benefit in any way from them. 

One of my childhood friends had that kind of attitude---wouldn't disclose anything to anyone unless it was something he knew little about---then he wanted to look like some kind of authority. His less than acceptable attitude became the reason I broke relations with him, and that after having him in my life for more than 50 years. We no longer speak. I miss my friend of old, but not the person he became. 

Can you imagine how this forum would be if I and others had the same attitude? Being here wouldn't benefit anyone. 

Harold


----------



## seawolf (Apr 28, 2011)

God forbid!!! May you and the other most knowledgeable people remain here and work with us newbee's. I for one would be totally lost if it were not for this site and the good graces of the members who have the fortitude to help others.
Mark


----------



## skippy (Apr 28, 2011)

Joe, I think Wrecker is talking about his own bins he has places at the garage exclusively for scrap metal. Someone taking metal from the bin deprives wrecker45 of his money, and likely deprives the garage too, as they probably have an agreement. 




Joeforbes said:


> I wouldn't think someone being imprisoned for 90 days of their life for taking GARBAGE of all things should make someone happy.
> Just saying, it's garbage.


----------



## trashmaster (May 8, 2011)

many if not all states have laws, Govering waste and the main reason if for drug enforcement,,, As long as the container is beside the house and or on the property then it still belongs to the property owner or renter.. As soon as it is put to the street , and or alley way it is considered as Abandoned Property that is why the Police does not need a search warrent to Dummester dive...and neither do you;;;;

paul


----------



## patrick6411 (Jun 13, 2011)

I live in Texas. In my younger days of recycling, I would find most of my treasure in other people's trash. I did have an issue one time with an apartment complex calling the local authorities on me.
When the officer arrived he laughed at the situation. Basically the officer told me as long as the trash is located by the curve set out for trash or are located in a mutual community area. You cannot pass through a gate or go up by someone’s house to gain access.
Now this is what they said here in Texas. This is not legal advice.


----------



## butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

I heard that they will no longer need a warrent to look through your trash.


----------



## floppy (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah if not for this site I would still be looking at this stuff saying ( well I know thats gold but got no clue how to get it). This forum is unbelievably generous.


----------

